

So I created this Twitter image aggregator. What do you think? - bemmu
http://twittypic.com/

======
defrex
Into Google Reader it goes. In the "misc" folder with the lolcats...

------
mdolon
I'd suggest working on improving the UI to make it a little more friendly. I
also was very interested in the raw feed but it gets little attention (sidebar
love) on your homepage.

------
sgibat
great idea, but the design feels a little cluttered at first. make the raw
feed sidebar a different background color? also, maybe a link to a page with
just the raw feed?

